# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Kudo3D Titan1 3D Printer

## Larry

Has anyone seen or heard about the Kudo3D Titan1 3D Printer?  It almost seems like a device which is too good to be true.  The specifications are amazing, however we do not yet know of the price it will come to market at.  The Titan1 is an SLS printer which uses Resin, as well as a patent pending PSP (Passive Self-Peeling) technology.  The printer will be compatible with pretty much all SLA photoresins sensitive to 400nm light.

*Here are the Specifications of the Kudo3D Titan1:*


- XY resolution: 37 micron to 100 micron
- Z resolution: 1 micron
- Build Size: 19.2cm x 10.8cm x 24.3cm (WxDxH approx)
- Print speed:
 - 2.7 inches / hr for xy:50 micron and z:100 micron resolution
 - 1.3 inches / hr for xy:100 micron and z:100 micron resolution
 - 1.9 inches / hr for xy:100 micron and z:200 micron resolution
- Able to pause printing and replace resin with different color in the middle of a print
- Machine Size: 40cm x 30cm x 85cm
- Flexible PSP resin container
- High precision industrial grade linear stage module
- HD 1920×1080 DLP projector
- Mega 2560 and RAMPS 1.4 controlling circuit
- Nema 17 Stepping motor
- 12cm cooling fan
- Aluminum extrusion frame with steel enhancement
- Brushed aluminum case


The Company which was founded by Tedd Syao, claims that they have a min resolution of 1μm!  That is incredible if it proves to be true.  Most other SLS printers are 25μm and above resolution wise.  The print speeds are also staggeringly fast at 1.3in to 2.7in/hr for Z 100μm, which blows away just about every ther sSLS 3D printer on the market.  I have included a video below, as well as an image.  What are your opinions? The printer can be found with more details at the Kudo3d Website.

----------


## Maggie

Awesome specs, now we need a price.  Judging from it's size I am going to guess we will see an price tag on the Titan1 somewhere north of $8,000, Probably closer to $20k.  Just a wild guess on my part but this is a large machine judging from the picture above.  I can't see it being priced anywhere close to a level where consumers would buy it.

----------


## Roberta3D

Larry and Maggie,

Thank you so much for your interest in Titan 1 and Kudo3D. We are flattered by your price approximation! During our Kickstarter campaign, which will launch on May 27th at 8:30am PST, we will have a super early bird special. 10 Titan 1s will be available for $1899, which is $300 off of regular pledge levels. While Maggie's estimation is consistent with many printers of Titan 1's caliber, our goal was to produce a commercial grade 3D printer that is within the monetary reach of consumers. 

Thank you,
Roberta

----------


## Feign

Very intriguing to see that you'll be competing on the price point of the Makerbot and other FFF printers rather than with the Form 1.  Though with DLP rather than laser scan, I can see it being realistic.

I have to wonder what made you guys choose a 7"x4"x9" build envelope?  It seems a little awkward.  Also why would vertical speed change with x-y resolution, a layer from the DLP projector should take the same amount of time to cure no matter what the image resolution is.

----------


## Roberta3D

Feign,

Thank you for your excellent questions.  The maximum XY build size is determined by the projected area.  For 100 micron pixel size, 1920x1080 resolution represents 192mm x 108 mm which is about 7”x4”.   As for the vertical build size,  we pick a linear translation stage that travels longer than our competitors’ maximum build height.    Curing time is the timei it takes for a liquid resin layer to receive enough photon dosage to cause solidification.    When the projected area is larger, the intensity of the light is weaker and it will take a longer time to cure.   Actually, curing time is linearly proportional to the projected area.    

Thanks again,
Roberta

----------


## Feign

Oh, so changing the resolution involves actually refocusing the projection?  That makes a lot of sense, I suppose.  And it makes sense that you can pretty much make the z-axis as big as you want to spend on your linear travel...  Or is there a limit to the height you can get before the print's elasticity causes it to not break away from the plate anymore?

----------


## Roberta3D

Hi Feign,

Yes.  Changing printing resolution is done by changing the size of projected area. If low viscosity resin is used, there is no limit on the printing height.  However, high viscosity resin may require stirring the resin occasionally in the middle of the printing to prevent building up semi-cured material on the bottom of the VAT.  

Roberta

----------


## gamma-raze

Looks like they have announced their Reward packages:

----------


## pardonme

$1899 - $1999 for an SLA printer is pretty dang good.  I hope these guys can do what they say they can do, because this will certainly make 3d printing a lot more attractive to the masses.

----------


## Valter

When kudo3d will release to be sell for everyone?

----------


## jon@kudo3D

> When kudo3d will release to be sell for everyone?


Hi Valter - we have 12 days left to pre-order at the lowest price on Kickstarter!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...es-sla-3d-prin

----------


## Roberta3D

Hi Valter,

We intend to begin taking pre-orders after our Kickstarter campaign ends. 

Thanks,

The Kudo3D Team

----------


## Valter

Ok. How can I must proceed? I'm living in Brazil.

----------


## Roberta3D

Hi Valter,

If you would like to back us on Kickstarter, which will provide you with the lowest price, just follow these steps. On the Kickstarter page, press on the green button which reads "Back this project". You will be taken to another page and you can select your reward level. Choose your package and then hit the green button that reads "continue to the next step". You will then be asked to check out with Amazon. If you don't have an Amazon account just hit the "continue to Amazon" button and then select the "I am a new customer" option on the next page. You will be asked to fill in your information and then you will be ready to back us. Your card won't be charged until the Kickstarter campaign ends on June 26th, 2014. Kickstarter is available to international backers.

As for the pre-orders, we cannot begin taking them until after the campaign ends. 

Please feel free to ask any other questions and thank you so much for your interest. 

Kudo3D

----------


## Hugues

Been playing around with my Titan1 for the past 2-3 weeks, managed to get some decent part out of it this week-end, using Funtodo IB resin with small carbon black pigment, sliced with Creation Workshop at 50Z using antialiasing set at 3.5, printed at resolution 100XY,

i'm pretty happy with the results,

----------


## fred_dot_u

If anyone has an interest in this printer, I have a full kit, un-assembled, in original packaging. Personal considerations prevent me from making use of the product and I feel it's best to do nothing with it with respect to assembly or test runs. I understand there's a bit of a waiting list for this unit, while I can have it shipped out in a day's time. Shipping is a tad on the high side, as it would be shipped insured and it's not a light-weight package either. To put prices in perspective, US$150 shipping, US$3000 for the printer, continental USA only. Non-continental USA and other countries considered on request.

Great part print, Hugues.

----------

